# Identifying a 1983-1/2 to 1985 Nissan 720 Diesel



## 1983Nissan720 (Sep 20, 2008)

Does anyone have any pictures of any 1983-1/2 to 1985 Nissan 720 series diesel pickups to show me, so as to determine where the DIESEL markings were applied? I cannot find any pictures anywhere of these particular models to prove it.

On the older, 1981 to early 1983 MY Datsuns, it was merely just the word DIESEL placed below the DATSUN letters on the tailgate: on the lower right corner if on standard cabs or, the lower left corner if on King Cab models.

Datsun diesels all had the SD22 (2.2L) diesel four, while all the diesel Nissans had the SD25 (2.5L) diesel four.

If anyone can prove this to me from official Nissan literature of the period, please don't hesitate to reply to this post. Thank you very much.

~Ben


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the only markings they had was (like you said) on the right lower corner of the tailgate "Diesel"


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

From Wikipedia:

"In 1979.5 and 1980, models were powered by Datsun's 2.0L carbureted L20B engine, but soon after switched to the Nissan NAPS-Z engine line for 1981 (Z20S). In the Middle East it was powered by Datsun's 1.8 L carbureted L18 engine. The 1981-1982 models used the Z22 carbureted 2.2 L engine and an optional SD22 diesel of the same displacement. In mid-1983 Nissan introduced the Z24 2.4 liter twin spark four-cylinder motor, producing 103 hp (77 kW), 2.3 L SD23 OHV diesel four, and the SD25 diesel; this happened at the same time that the 720 series was marketed as a Nissan (the Datsun name, which had disappeared entirely after 1984, was now only seen below the Nissan name on the left corner of the tailgate). In the American market the diesel engine was only available in the 2WD 720 (from 1982 to 1985)."


----------



## 1983Nissan720 (Sep 20, 2008)

SPEEDO said:


> the only markings they had was (like you said) on the right lower corner of the tailgate "Diesel"


Then, would I believe that for the '83-1/2 to '85 Nissan-branded 720s, that the only clues I'd find would be the words "DIESEL FUEL ONLY" on both the fuel tank and the dashboard?

~Ben


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

probably a sticker on the fuel door, I dont believe there was one on the dash..


----------

